# CABONGA RESOVOIR INFORMATION



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

Time again to start planning for the summer fishing journey north of the border. This year we are heading up to Deer Horn Lodge on the Cabonga Resovoir. Talked to several people who have gone there and they really enjoyed what was there. Any other insight from those who participate in this forum on any experiences they have had there would be appreciated. Mike


----------



## NY Trooper (Jul 25, 2006)

Bumping this back to the top. Leaving in 3 weeks! Can't wait. Anyone been there?????? :-?


----------



## marksmith (Sep 6, 2007)

My Dad and I fished this area several times. We camped a mile down the road from Deer Horn Lodge, within spitting distance of the small dam.

It was primitive.

I have nothing but good things to say about Deer Horn Lodge.

There is a 90 ft hole next to an island across from Anjou 7 (Camp 7).

We sat on the edge of the hole and caught walleye, pike and sauger by jigging worms.

Don't forget your depth finder.


----------



## curt (Feb 16, 2009)

NY Trooper said:


> Bumping this back to the top. Leaving in 3 weeks! Can't wait. Anyone been there?????? :-?


I'm going to Cabonga this summer. How did you do on the pike?


----------

